
Place Kit – The future of augmented reality mobile apps - VovaKurbatov
https://medium.com/inborn-experience/place-kit-the-future-of-augmented-reality-mobile-apps-25a20907316b
======
organised
This is a really great UI kit, very consistent and much needed in the space.

~~~
VovaKurbatov
Thank you. Let me know if you'll have any requests.

------
polotics
Please improve your written english. This is hard to read. Eg: "when" !=
"once" ...

~~~
organised
may not be the intention but this came across as an arrogant comment, not
everyone's first language is english.

~~~
rantagram
A quick proof read by an English speaker might have helped.

